# Grootpresteerder



## eno2

Ik denk aan mensen die grote prestaties leveren wel eens als "grootpresteerder". Dat hoeven geen wereldrecordhouders te zijn, gewoon mensen die zeer hard werken en prestaties leveren die hooggewaardeerd worden. Dat kan een goeie dokter zijn. Hoe kan men dat zeggen in één woord in het Nederlands of Engels/Frans/Spaans /Duits?


----------



## bibibiben

Enkele informele varianten: kei, topper, uitblinker, geweldenaar, kanjer. (_Geweldenaar _heeft daarnaast een bijna tegengestelde betekenis.)


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Enkele informele varianten: kei, topper, uitblinker, geweldenaar, kanjer. (_Geweldenaar _heeft daarnaast een bijna tegengestelde betekenis.)


Ja. Maar ik bedoel niet zozeer de beste op zijn domein. Er zijn geweldig veel meer grootpresteerders dan toppers.
Geweldenaar=zeer grote bekwaamheid. Een uiterst hardwerkende succesvolle dokter, zakenman , whatever, hoeft daarom geen topper, uitblinker te zijn; dat kan je overigens (soms) ook zijn zonder uiterst hardwerkend. Kei, ok, een grootpresteerder zal wel aan kei zijn, maar kei zegt ook weer niet zoveel over uiterst hardwerkend.
Kortom: kei, topper, uitblinker, geweldenaar = grote resultaten=kwaliteit.
grootpresteerder= volume, hoeveelheid + totale inzet + kwaliteit.

Een kanjer sloeg ik over, dat is gewoon een "hele grote". Kan van alles zijn.

Christiano Ronaldo is een grootpresteerder met al zijn activiteiten binnen en buiten het voetbal maar kei en een topper en  en een uitblinker binnen het voetbal.


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Een kanjer sloeg ik over, dat is gewoon een "hele grote". Kan van alles zijn.


From zero to hero = Van knoeier tot kanjer

Uit de Nederlandse versie van Disneys Hercules.


----------



## eno2

Benieuwd wat voor soort kanjer?


----------



## Red Arrow

Eerst bakte Hercules er niets van en dan wordt hij plots een held die iedereen aanbidt.

Een kanjer zijn heeft alleszins niet per se iets met grootte te maken. Een kanjer kan ook heel gespierd zijn of ergens goed in zijn.


----------



## eno2

> Red Arrow :D said:
> 
> 
> 
> Een kanjer zijn heeft alleszins niet per se iets met grootte te maken. Een kanjer kan ook heel gespierd zijn of ergens goed in zijn.
Click to expand...

Zeer juist, kanjer heeft drie betekenissen maar dat wist ik niet.

Ik heb de betekenis niet opgezocht van kanjer omdat ik die vanzelfsprekend vond.  Ik dacht dat kanjer het meest gebruikt wordt in de wending: "een kanjer van ....". Volgt dan willekeurig wat. Een kanjer van een neus (kokker(d)) Een kanjer van een vis. Allemaal groot.

Nu zocht ik het wel op:



> betekenis 3 iets dat groot is in zijn soort= joekel (2), knaap (8), knoeperd, knoert, knots, kokkerd (1)•een kanjer van een appel


. Dat is dus de mijne. Slechts de derde.

Maar ook:


> 1
> iem. die voortreffelijk, uitmuntend is in zijn vak, zijn soort= crack, kraan•een kanjer van een baas



en 





> 2 zeer groot (en fors) persoon



1 & 2 zijn de jouwe. Voor elk wat wils.

Herakles is zeker een grootpresteerder. Als samenstelling ligt het woord in de lijn van grootverdiener en grootverbruiker.


----------



## ThomasK

Is "presteren" hier wel het juiste woord? Ik las jouw definitie hierboven en daar sluipt het idee van kwaliteit binnen, totale inzet. Dat kan best meeverondersteld zijn bij een grote prestatie, maar prestaties lijken mij veeleer opzichtig, telbaar. Ik dacht even dat je hier over existentiële capaciteiten of zpiets spreekt, niet per se professionele. Zoeken we niet in de foute richting? Moet je niet het woord "grootpresteerder" nog meer fine-tunen, meer preciseren?


----------



## eno2

Presteren is het werkwoord dat momenteel het best mijn gedachte aanduidt die ik trachtte aan te geven in de O.P. Nog een voorbeeld: neem nu een succesvolle advocate. Op zich hoeft dat geen grootpresteerder te zijn, ze doet alleen haar werk goed. Maar als ze daarbij ook de ambitie heeft tegelijk een groot gezin te runnen als goede moeder en echtgenote, en daarnaast actief te zijn als adviseur van een mensenrechtenorganisatie, dan noem ik dat een grootpresteerder. Als ze alleen maar het juridisch departement mocht leiden als vrijgezelle en geen bijkomende dingen/inspanningen/prestaties doen, zou je haar in dat geval toch nog een grootpresteerder kunnen noemen. Iemand die veel (en/of verschillende verantwoordelijkheden/prestaties) op zich neemt en daar succesvol mee wegkomt. Het zit allicht in de sfeer van winner. Megawinner? Multiwinner? 
Ik zie niet zo gauw een ander woord dat dit uitdrukt. Ik zou niet gauw zeggen dat ze een kanjer is, kei, topper, uitblinker, geweldenaar. Dat zijn ook informele woorden zoals Bibibiben zegt.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik denk dat je perfect begrijp op basis van die uitleg. Het lijkt mij bijna typisch dat die personen in diverse rollen functioneren en "presteren", of ik dat nu wil of niet. Het doet denken aan een _*duivel-doet-al*_, al lijkt dat misschien niet danig vleiend. Hij lijkt ook een _multi-tasker_, maar dat zou geen licht werpen op de kwaliteit. In Vlaanderen zou dit iets zijn als een_ flinke madam,_ zeker?


----------



## eno2

Straffe madam ja.


----------



## ThomasK

Oei, ja, "straf" is beter!


----------



## eno2

Trump, een grootpresteerder. (Superpresteerder)


----------



## ThomasK

Are you sure?


----------



## eno2

Groot wel, goed is debatable .


----------



## ThomasK

Groot ja, maar zonder doping? ;-)


----------



## eno2

Iemand een suggestie voor 'grootpresteerder' in het Engels?  Ik heb het gevoel dat er zoiets moet bestaan. Overachiever perhaps. Niet slecht, denk ik dan zo. Als terugvertaling vind ik echter 'uitslover en streber', wat denigrerend is. 

Ik tracht nog eens mijn gedachte te herdefiniëren:

Iemand die zware en belangrijke taken succesvol op zich neemt en dat gedurende lange tijd.

-----



bibibiben said:


> kanjer.



Ik herinner me nog heel goed, al is het zeer lang geleden, dat ik 'kanjer' eens gebruikte in ongeveer de betekenis van 'grootpresteerder' (alhoewel ik dat woord toen nog niet gemunt had), en hoe de wenkbrauwen toen opgetrokken werden met een zekere glimlach bij mijn Vlaamse gespreksgenoten. Sindsdien gebruik ik 'kanjer' enkel voor vis en zo.


----------



## ThomasK

Die 'overachiever': niet mis, maar inderdaad, er klinkt "te veel" mee. Nu, zoals er een maharadja's waren, zo heb je nu ook mega-performers? "Performer" lijkt mij een mogelijk basiswoord, maar dan...?


----------



## eno2

Per slot van rekening beschouw ik het zo: met overachiever hebben de Engelstaligen  een woord waarover wij niet beschikken en waarvoor ik dus  intuïtief 'grootpresteerder' gebruikte, en niet 'overpresteerder', wat ongewenst negatief klinkt.



> a person who does more than they are expected to do or who is more successful than others:


OVERACHIEVER | definition in the Cambridge English Dictionary

Underachiever vertaalt ook niet zo makkelijk, van loser over wanpresteerder over onderpresteerder, niksnut etc...underachiever - Vertaling naar Nederlands - voorbeelden Engels | Reverso Context

Duidelijk een woord dat een perifrase nodig heeft...



> Bright, but an underachiever.
> Slim, maar presteert onder z'n kunnen.



Afijn, een luiaard....


----------



## ThomasK

Het is een interessante kwestie: de diverse aspecten die kunnen meespelen (luiheid of omstandigheden, bepaalde kijk op school, enz.) kun je onmogelijk meenemen in de term, denk ik, die voor mij enkel wijst op de feiten (te lage punten in verhouding tot de capaciteiten)…


----------

